# Penn Pier



## Gregaujjer (Jul 30, 2009)

Two weeks ago I had to chance to make it to the pier after my son was released from the hospital. Saw several spanish being caught.I caught a decent sized blue and immediatley cut it in half and threw it on the bottom. Thank God my rod was secured in the pier rails as it doubled over and the 85lb spider wire was peeling from the reel. There was no way to get it turned around. After 3/4 of spool was stripped off I decided to attempt to thighten the drag more and immediately the wire snapped. It wasawesomehaving theopportunity tostruggle with what I'm assuming was a shark. Next timeI'll try to be more prepared and hopefully I can see the monster.

Greg


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Greg, I would try the surf. Use a 4-6ft steel leader, with 4oz wt.,and a 14/0 circle hook. Half of lady fish, or blue fish, or mullet. Good luck.


----------



## Gregaujjer (Jul 30, 2009)

Surfstyhker,

Thanks for the advise. I just got my ticket today and heading back next weekend. Got a question though. 

I don't have a kayak, any other suggestions to get my bait out as far as possible? Also, is it better to try and fish off the bottom or what do you recommend?

Greg


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

If you dont have a kayak, id say use a little shorter leader, and walk out about 20ft and cast it. Most people dont have the guts to be out in the water with there shark bait, but i do it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

My dad says you don't need a kayak so he just paddles the baits out on a surf board but i think he's crazy but it works just fine.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

yah zac is right on that one, if your not to sketched out then you can on a board if not then just throw it as far as you can


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Where is the penn pier?





you dont need to take the baits out terribly far. Last night caught 2 sharks in the trough of the 1st and second sandbar. just wade out chest deep and fling out some bait. good luck!


----------

